# Taking a lady out dancing



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys, need some advice. Been dating this one girl for about two weeks. Some of you know I've been dancing like crazy for the past 6 weeks. It's been awesome because it's an awesome place to meet other people, especially women. Dancing single is great because there's no jealousy and I can dance with whoever I want.

So I met this girl while out dancing, and now I'm taking her out on friday to go Salsa.

Here's the dilemma. I've never taken a girl I liked out dancing. And I know the culture of salsa is to dance with other people throughout the night. I also know that there's going to be PUA like mad trying to go for the kill.

Give me some tips on how to handle this. As always, trying to find the balance between being insecure/jealous and letting some other guy steal my girl in front of me.

I have some ideas but I want to hear what you all think first.


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Go and enjoy the dance with your lady it is you she will be going home with you will be dancing with other women just go and enjoy the night and go with the flow if you are to heavy she will not thank you in the end


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe try a different genre of dance club to start until you're both secure of your place in the relationship?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mmmm....salsa -bring chips!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> maybe try a different genre of dance club to start until you're both secure of your place in the relationship?


Good advice but plans are already set and we've been talking about it all week. She's really excited to go and practice. So a change in plans would probably not go well at this point.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

then go and live in the moment maybe try to find a way to work it into the conversation how salsa clubs work...real casual and smooth like 

in situations like that I always appreciated when my date would check back with me often,throw me those flirty smiles and glances from across the room too.just to make sure we're still on the same page regardless of who we're dancing with or who is talking to us.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> then go and live in the moment maybe try to find a way to work it into the conversation how salsa clubs work...real casual and smooth like
> 
> in situations like that I always appreciated when my date would check back with me often,throw me those flirty smiles and glances from across the room too.just to make sure we're still on the same page regardless of who we're dancing with or who is talking to us.


Thanks SB. I won her over with the wink and smile so I'll have to remember that. It's really awkward for me because I've never been the jealous or insecure type, residual from the drama I suppose.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

COguy said:


> Thanks SB. I won her over with the wink and smile so I'll have to remember that. It's really awkward for me because I've never been the jealous or insecure type, residual from the drama I suppose.


a TINY bit of jealousy can be endearing and sweet.I never liked the guys who seemed to not give a damn.they came off overconfident and arrogant.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Be ready to say things like "Sorry, I'm stealing my date back" "Okay my turn" etc. A LOT.

A lot is about focus. 1. Don't focus on when another guy cuts in, because then you're jealous...instead focus on when and how you get to cut BACK in...now you're attentive. 2. When she's dancing with another guy. DANCE WITH ANOTHER WOMAN (a hot one if you can who's a really good dancer). Remember, as much as you want her to pay attention to you and how much you want to impress her...She's feeling the same way towards you. She'll want to get you away from Monique, the hot and steamy salsa instructor as much as you want her away from Roberto (mandatorily spoken with rolling of the first R).


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

COguy said:


> Hey guys, need some advice. Been dating this one girl for about two weeks. Some of you know I've been dancing like crazy for the past 6 weeks. It's been awesome because it's an awesome place to meet other people, especially women. Dancing single is great because there's no jealousy and I can dance with whoever I want.
> 
> So I met this girl while out dancing, and now I'm taking her out on friday to go Salsa.
> 
> ...


OK, well, my guy who was my best friend and dance partner and then serious boyfriend, who had a brain hemorrhage and is now out of the picture, handled this perfectly in my mind.

When we went together to a dance on a date, where we both expected to be dancing with other people, he said that the first and last dances were ours, and asked me what dances/music I really liked and said he would attempt to get to me when those dances started so to look for him. We also took our breaks together, and there was some hand-holding and touching as in leaning against each other. 

Also I was asked if I came alone and I said, no I came with Steve, and I'm leaving with Steve. No biggie, hopefully your date will do the same. 

Really the women is in charge, before this one date we had gone on another one and a guy came over to our table to ask Steve if he could dance with me, and Steve said I was a free agent, I could dance with whomever I wanted...then later he called the guy creepy (but admitted he wasn't, lol). I think that's the best way to handle it. I didn't feel guilty dancing with the guy at all, and he was free to dance with someone he'd been friendly with before who was disappointed he was partnered up as she'd been leaning heavily on him as a social friend when I wasn't available for dancing and dating (due to giving my ex-H another chance he'd asked for). 

Anyway, hopefully some of these tactics will work for you. Just don't go having a brain hemorrhage, you'll be fine :-o


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

That sounds like an evening that's potentially full of fun!

So you'll be dancing with various women too? I wonder how she'll handle that? If you really want to show her you're interested in her, as a woman, I'd likely be more aware of how you are with other women in relation to me. 

As for the attention she may receive from other men, maybe give her a chance to show you what she's made of too? Your insecurities may just be for you to deal with. 

Other than that, I agree about keeping it in the moment, have fun and keep it light.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

COguy said:


> and letting some other guy steal my girl in front of me.


Dating for about 2 weeks and you consider her "your" girl already? Just remember she plays a part in whether some other guy has a chance at 'stealing' her. Allow some room for her to show you her character - you might just be surprised in the best possible way. 

Sure, make your interest known, but I say keep it loose at the same time. But whadda I know? I can't remember the last time I took a woman out salsa dancing... wait, whah?!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

That’s not a date. That’s meeting her at a dance and sharing her with other men.


----------

